# How would you frame this? [pics]



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Drywall or drop ceiling?


----------



## abstracted (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry I should have mentioned, drywall.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Hi,

Problem I see in the pics is that you have so much wiring and other lines running along the sides of the duct work where you would normally be framing to box-in your duct work.

You might want to consider a dropped ceiling (acoustic ceiling)...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

2nd thought too...

In one pic you have a plumbing drain line with a 'clean out' that you want accessible.
In other words, you wouldn't want to box something like that in with sheetrock...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Where is beer geek when you need him!

(To inspect the spacing of receptacles).

Now where are you beer geek?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> Where is beer geek when you need him!
> 
> (To inspect the spacing of receptacles).
> 
> Now where are you beer geek?


You're a trouble maker.....

:wink:


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

From the way I see it from the pics. You could attach the drywall to the side of the the main beam and then carry over a drop ceiling that should cover the duct work. Drop the ceiling just under the drain so you can access it from a ceiling panel. Box in the window with a 1x6 or 1x8 put a roof on it and you won't loose the window. You also gain allot of light this way. Make the window box 12" wider than the window and around 8" out from the wall.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

MinConst said:


> From the way I see it from the pics. You could attach the drywall to the side of the the main beam and then carry over a drop ceiling that should cover the duct work. Drop the ceiling just under the drain so you can access it from a ceiling panel. Box in the window with a 1x6 or 1x8 put a roof on it and you won't loose the window. You also gain allot of light this way. Make the window box 12" wider than the window and around 8" out from the wall.


... Agreed.... All good suggestions... Minconst...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> You're a trouble maker.....
> 
> :wink:


 
I know, I work hard at it.................:wink:


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

You're not very bright, are you? 

You're giving me grief because I pointed out the code violations in your shoddy work. That's great. You really have a leg to stand on.

Perhaps you shouldn't post while drunk.


----------



## abstracted (Sep 29, 2006)

Hey guys, thanks for the response.

Most of you are saying drop ceiling, but I'm pretty set on drywall right now. It's a lot cheaper, and it's not hard to patch it if I do have to take some apart for repairs down the road.

As far as the cleanout drain, you can see in one of the pictures that the pipe heads to the ground along the wall. At the bottom is where the actual clean out drain is, so that should be fine.

Here is a picture of what I think would be the best idea to do. Kinda of like a cross-section, if that makes sense.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

beer_geek said:


> You're not very bright, are you?
> 
> You're giving me grief because I pointed out the code violations in your shoddy work. That's great. You really have a leg to stand on.
> 
> Perhaps you shouldn't post while drunk.


 
Drunk" I'm not the one called "beer geek"!

You sound too tense beer geek, relax, take a deep breath.


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Tense? Hardly. I'm not the one taking shots out of nowhere. This is twice that you've done it. Perhaps you should use some of your psychology training on yourself. Is it really gnawing at you that I didn't validate your work? Sorry that I tried to help you by pointing out your code violation. One would think that most people here would appreciate that sort of thing.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

abstracted said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the response.
> 
> Most of you are saying drop ceiling, but I'm pretty set on drywall right now. It's a lot cheaper, and it's not hard to patch it if I do have to take some apart for repairs down the road.
> I don't know about cheaper if you take into consideration the time involved to fram it and rock it.
> ...


Kinda hard to tell from the pic. Your there and have the best eyes for it.


----------



## steel (Feb 20, 2007)

yummy mummy said:


> Where is beer geek when you need him!
> 
> (To inspect the spacing of receptacles).
> 
> Now where are you beer geek?


 
LONG LIVE BEER GEEK!

Honestly beer geek, all of the jabs from Yummy Mummy are well deserved. You were on the attack and would not let it go.


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Steel, 

WTF are you talking about? I confined my comments to the thread in question. I did not got on other threads and take shots at her without provication. I left it there. Be honest, which one of us is the one who can't let it go?


----------



## steel (Feb 20, 2007)

You sure do have alot going on there. Like MinConst said, it is tough to see everything in pictures. Basically, what I did was just start framing things in and aligning them as much as possible. As far as how to build the soffits, there was quite a bit of discussion in the thread by yummy mummy "showing off my basement pictures" (something like that).

The duct work in that area is going to give you trouble. It looks like it bends around which will really make it difficult to frame it in. 

The window is a difficult situation and it depends on what you are trying to accomplish by building out your basement. If you are trying to add value to your home with this project, the window you currently have will not do. You need to have a secondary means of egress out in order for it to be considered in an appraisal. A compliant window can be added, but it is alot of work. I actually put in two when I finished my basement and that was the part I spent the most time on (I dug the holes by hand).

If you just want to add a little extra space in your basement that you realize will not raise the monetary value of your home, then you can do what you want. In that case, there is no code section stating that you need any windows in a basement. You can also space the outlets as far apart as you want.

If you choose to go with the egress windows, you might be able to lower where the top of the window is and therefore be able to wrap the duct work without interfering with the window.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*beer geek*

I still don't see your comments on the receptacles here. 
Why was I the only lucky one to have your "advise?"

I thought you "call it like it is."

.....or is it only "yummy mummies" that you like to give "advise" to?


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

yummy mummy said:


> I still don't see your comments on the receptacles here.
> Why was I the only lucky one to have your "advise?"
> 
> I thought you "call it like it is."
> ...


Let's see if you can follow this. YOUR thread was a "Look at my work... I'm about done thread." Am I wrong about that? Be honest.

Now, look at this thread. The starter said, and I quote "Im about to start finishing off my basement". See the operative words are ABOUT TO START. You, on the other hand were about to put up drywall. You've been working on it for some time. Code for an unfinished basement is ONE receptacle. You do know that, right? (Oh, I forgot, you don't care about codes.)

There is no reason for me, or anyone else, to comment on the receptacles because 'abstracted' hasn't done anything yet. He/she is just getting started. Got it? Abstracted is still in the framing stage of the project. You do know that you have to do the framing BEFORE you do the electrical, right??

So, once again, you are still obsessing over my comments. If you really are a psychologist, you might want to show your therapist these threads so you can work out your issues.

Face it. You did the wrong thing in your basement and can't stand that I've pointed it out. So, like your "defender" steel said, "Let it go".


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Your intelligence astounds me.............


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

In the future, please do not attribute quotes to me for things I haven't said. 

I know the difference between "advise" and "advice" and I never use the expression "call it like it is."

So, for the last time:

LET IT GO!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

love you beer geek..............


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

steel said:


> In that case, there is no code section stating that you need any windows in a basement. You can also space the outlets as far apart as you want.


There are codes for a finished inhabitable basement. An egress window is code as are 6' spacing on outlets and protected by GFCIs. If you are pulling a permit you want to be in code or your not going to be a happy camper.


----------



## steel (Feb 20, 2007)

MinConst said:


> There are codes for a finished inhabitable basement. An egress window is code as are 6' spacing on outlets and protected by GFCIs. If you are pulling a permit you want to be in code or your not going to be a happy camper.


 
Don't know what code you are refering to, but basement windows are not required in most. I have never seen or heard of an egress requirement for a basement. A 32X16 casement window does not meet egress requirements. Are you sure you are not refering to local requirements? What code are you using? I will look it up again on monday, but I am pretty sure the IRC does not have a basement requirement.

That being said, it certainly does not hurt to have a proper egress window in the space.

I don't get into electrical code, but 6' spacing for outlets in an unhabitable basement? And they have to be GFCI? What would you possibly need all of that in an empty basement for?

What I was referring to was if it is not going to be a space that is meant to be considered in an appraisal for the house, they can do what they want. It is not ideal to go against code, but if it is just a space to have for temporaray use, it really does not matter what is done. You can build 6' high ceilings if you want, but the space will not count for anything.


----------



## steel (Feb 20, 2007)

OK, I looked it all up.

The IRC DOES have a requirement for windows in the basement. However, the window shown in the pictures does not qualify. In order to qualify, the window needs to be 5.7 sq. ft (opening) and be a maximum of 44 inches above the floor. The exception being a basement that is limited to 200 square feet.

So, to fully bring it up to code (because a change of occupancy will occur) the window would need to be larger and a proper light well installed. Althought this is completely off topic, hopefully it complicates things for you (that is what the code is there for).

The section I found on the outlets only requires one in the basement (in addition to what is needed for the laundry area) and it does not require the GFCI. Is there another section I am missing here?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*You can build all sort of stairs type soffit on the ceiling if you don't mind look...*

I did a lot of soffits in my basement, may be it is too many... basically, you can build all sort of stair types of structure if you want to pure drywalling... you can then use access doors whereever you want... I in fact have a lot of new left over metal access doors where I got from Ebay 12" and 9" ... also... you can buy cheaper plastic access doors... 

the real draw back is the mudding phase, soffits mudding is a real "pain"... it is real tough to make it clear of marks expecially if the soffits are bit and pieces here or there....


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Box around the main beam and pipes. Install an access panel where you need access to the pipe cleanout. Go back up to the joists. Either move the copper pipe or install a cleat so it's above the ceiling. Box around the ductwork.
What's that round duct by the window? If it's the heat for the room, incorporate a ceiling grill for it.
Ron


----------



## ADKstorm (Dec 6, 2006)

*My 2 cents*

Most building codes I know requires the ceiling height clearance to be 7'-0" and 6'-6" under things like ducts, pipes, conduit, etc. ...but there are other requirements if 6'-6" is used in those select areas (see your building codes).

As for the beam, ducts and pipes, you can install soffits ("box it in") like the pictures (found on the net) below. If next to a perimeter wall, you might need to add fire blocking in wall separating wall cavity from the soffit cavity (see local building codes on fire blocking) --see last pic.

HTH


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

ADK,

wow, very, very nice illustrations....really helps to explain things clearly for those inquiring...:thumbsup:


----------



## ADKstorm (Dec 6, 2006)

*thanks*



AtlanticWBConst. said:


> ADK,
> 
> wow, very, very nice illustrations....really helps to explain things clearly for those inquiring...:thumbsup:


Easier than writing a thousand words :wink:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

ADKstorm said:


> Easier than writing a thousand words :wink:


You've got that right...


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

I finished my basement as well. But I must tell you, having a drop ceiling is a must. I can't tell you how many times I'm in there fixing a squeak in the floor, messing with the airducts, pipes or electrical.....TV wiring, speaker wiring.

Also, code requires all electrical boxes accessible. Which means, all of the boxes need to be attached to the ceiling and covered.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I disagree is a must... but it is a nice thing to do... but you can't beat drywall for better look and better cost... like you can't beat drop ceiling for convenience... all it comes down to is personal preferences...


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

It really does come down to preference. Today's acoustic tiles are excellent! If you really take your time and are very careful, a tight fitting hung ceiling can look quite good. Most will think drywall will look better though. We really aren't talking about a huge difference in cost though... 

I replaced a hung celiling in my lower level family room which was quite practical considering the room became the home theater room. We are getting ready to expand the family room, borrowing space from an oversized laundry room, and I'm considering if I want to lose the hung ceiling or not... It really is simply a matter of preference - aesthetics vs accessability.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

but if you ask the lady of the house, who is normally also the boss of the house, LOOK to them is everything...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, looks are everything.

I must say that I have lived at my home for 14 years, and I have never had to go to the ceiling for anything.

If you have drywall and you need to have access, then you just break it, and repair it.

No problem........:wink:


----------



## ADKstorm (Dec 6, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> Yes, looks are everything.
> 
> I must say that I have lived at my home for 14 years, and I have never had to go to the ceiling for anything.
> 
> ...


 
Oooooo ...and drywall work is so fun too :whistling2:


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

if you are going to drywall the walls... drywalling ceiling... make only slight difference... like you already taking shower... washing your hair at the same time don't create much more work...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

ADKstorm said:


> Oooooo ...and drywall work is so fun too :whistling2:


 
Don't think of it as work......
Think of it as "something different" .......:laughing: 

It's all about attitude...........:wink:


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> Yes, looks are everything.
> 
> I must say that I have lived at my home for 14 years, and I have never had to go to the ceiling for anything.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, thats definitely true in many cases. Doesn't really work for things like wiring surround speakers of a home theater system and such. Also, after a while, you would need a map of everything to know where to cut through in a controlled method without having to carve up big gaping sections. So, I guess the decision still comes down to each individuals needs and desires, different people will have valid reasons for choosing each. For this application, my 2 cents would be to drywall. Sounds like it would be more fitting here. 

YM - I agree 100% with the notion of not thinking of it as work, I'm sure many of us would agree there is something almost theraputic about DIY that is in some ways as entertaining as reading a book or watching a movie. Actaully I combine the two quite often, I have found books on CD to be an excellent compliment to working around the house. Or of course, if the Red Sox game is on...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

My basement reno. is an escape really for me.

Something totally different than what I normally do


(At the end I like to see my finished product.....) :yes:


----------



## ADKstorm (Dec 6, 2006)

> (At the end I like to see my finished product.....) :yes:


Hopefully this isn't your philosophy on "everything"....some things you don't want to see!  ....... sorry, of topic


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

ADKstorm said:


> Hopefully this isn't your philosophy on "everything"....some things you don't want to see!  ....... sorry, of topic


 
You are definitely right, some things, you don't want to see. :laughing: 

The "mummy" of "yummy mummy" is done with " finished products".
Now, I am only the "yummy" part. :wink:


----------



## steel (Feb 20, 2007)

yummy mummy said:


> Don't think of it as work......
> Think of it as "something different" .......:laughing:
> 
> It's all about attitude...........:wink:


 
You haven't started sanding your drywall yet, have you? 

I developed quite the attitude during this phase of my remodel.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*steel*

I probably will develop the same attitude...........

I will let you know...........


----------

